# Case/New Holland to tear down Racine plant



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

The Racine plant will be recycled into a new developement. CNH claims that up to 98% of the building materials on site will be recycled. Here is a link to the story:

http://biz.yahoo.com/prnews/040727/cgtu054_1.html


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Probably out sourcing, I messed up. I cant seem to get anything up on the link provided


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

I had no problem opening the site but that is probably because I'm a Yahoo member. When the page opened my Yahoo sign-in name was at the top leading me to believe you probably have to be a member to get the link to work.

The article doesn't mention any new outsourcing. The plant has been closed for a few years so maybe no new layoffs. In fact, they say removing the plant will help the local economy.

:cpu:


----------



## Big Allis (Nov 24, 2003)

wander if the plant in new holland pennsylvania is only one left thy make the balers n equipmnt therei believe


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

They still build the "Steiger" series tractors in the US, I believe all the smaller tractors are built over-seas. Fiat buy-out, eh.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

For those not able to get the link to open, I propably violated copyright laws, but here is the story:

Welcome, joseph_hartwick [Sign Out] Money Manager - My Yahoo! View - Customize 
Financial News 
Enter symbol(s) BasicPerformanceReal-time MktDetailedChartResearchOptionsOrder Book Symbol Lookup 







Press Release Source: CNH Global N.V. 


CNH to Recycle Shuttered Racine Tractor Plant, Clearing the Way for Development of 100 Acre Lakefront Property
Tuesday July 27, 11:00 am ET 


LAKE FOREST, Ill., July 27 /PRNewswire-FirstCall/ -- CNH Global N.V. (NYSE: CNH - News) today announced an agreement with Champion Environmental Services for the removal of the company's empty manufacturing facilities overlooking Lake Michigan. Encompassing 100 acres, and situated on a bluff overlooking the lake, the CNH site is the largest single lakefront parcel available for development between Milwaukee and Chicago.



"In addition to job creation and retention, a primary objective of Racine County's economic development plan is the enhancement of the county's tax base," Gordy KaCala, executive director of the Racine County Economic Development Commission, said. "CNH's lakefront property provides a unique opportunity to create a substantial new development that would blend well with nearby residential, open space, and public uses. With proper planning, the property could be a key component in the future development of the Village of Mount Pleasant."

Champion will recycle nearly 98% of the steel, brick, wood and concrete contained in the tractor plant, foundry, and power plant located on the site. Vintage brick used in the exterior walls of the 91 year old tractor plant will be reused in custom residential construction, concrete will be used as aggregate fill, while steel, copper wiring, and infrastructure equipment will be sold in secondary markets. The demolition is expected to be completed within 18 months.

Built in 1913, the Racine Tractor Plant is the former manufacturing home of the company's legendary Case tractor family, producing 920,000 tractors in its 89 years of operation. CNH closed the facility in 2002, moving U.S. production of Case IH and New Holland tractors into the company's expanded manufacturing operations four miles to the west.

CNH is the power behind leading agricultural and construction equipment brands of the Case and New Holland brand families. Supported by 12,000 dealers in approximately 160 countries, CNH brings together the knowledge and heritage of its brands with the strength and resources of its worldwide commercial, industrial, product support and finance organizations. More information about CNH and its products can be found on line at http://www.cnh.com . 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Source: CNH Global N.V.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by John-in-Ga _
> *I had no problem opening the site but that is probably because I'm a Yahoo member. When the page opened my Yahoo sign-in name was at the top leading me to believe you probably have to be a member to get the link to work.
> 
> The article doesn't mention any new outsourcing. The plant has been closed for a few years so maybe no new layoffs. In fact, they say removing the plant will help the local economy.
> ...


 \


Thanks John, I finally got it open and you were right that its yahoo. Again thanks.


----------

